# European Texture



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

In my faux business there is some finishes that I love to do and ones that get requested all the time. Here is one of my more requested finishes which is our Tuscan Texture which has 4 colors


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

woot. la tuscana


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice:yes:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

That looks just like a run down old building.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the picture, but is there a real texture that you can feel? Or just a faux effect?


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Once I was looking at a book at our library, and it showed how to make paint look old and cracked, weathered, and faded. Seems kind of funny, when I paint, I measure success by how much better I make a project look.Well beauty is in the eye of the beholder..I guess. I do like the look of the faux effects though.:clap:

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Paul,

I know a guy who does furniture... and distresses it with a BIG chain inside a denim pants leg...

Oh, people wait in line and pay him in advance. go figger...


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

This is a texture finish... Trowel on

I also do furniture and have people waiting in line for it, I do distress using a chain but no pants leg as it really hurts when you slam it against a dresser!!!:blink:


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Tmrrptr, sounds like you could kill two birds with one chain! Does he get really kool distressed effects on the jeans as well? :hammer:
What a Gig!

Happy painting, Pablo. :drink:


----------



## uglyjoe (Jan 18, 2008)

very nice - good job - effective relief and stress all in one!


----------

